# Biggest Mistake-Driving Ban-Trying to get back HELP !



## SillyBoy (13 Feb 2007)

Hi,
I have recently got my licence back after making the biggest mistake of my life and got put off the road (1yr)for driving under the influence of alcohol yes..DRINK DRIVING !..the shame is still a big hurt.

I now have my licence back and want to look forward and not back ,what I need help with now is that i have been told by friends that I may not be able to get car insurance ??...does anyone know if this is trueand where i can get cover .

I know i am going to pay a big premium as driving endorsment is for 3 years ,but will i even get cover ...i can safely say i will never be in a court of law again in my life as i have truly learned my lesson but any help or advice no matter how small you think it may be please let me know.

Thanks
S.


----------



## niceoneted (13 Feb 2007)

Good on you for learnign your lesson. There are many people out there who don't and fall into the same trap.
I have known people who have gotten Ins before after such happening. I'm not sure with which ins company but yes there premium went up. What about the company you were previously insured with. The only thing you can do is ring around unless someone else has some first hand knowledge.  
Good luck


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

Probably best to contact a good broker who can shop around for you. 

Obviously you will have to divulge your record on application forms in order not to jeopardise the cover. I just know that somebody (not here) will probably hint that you should be economical with the truth when applying if there are problems getting any or affordable cover.


----------



## Bgirl (13 Feb 2007)

Make sure you tell the truth - St Paul or ARB will quote you as long as you had a bonus when you were put off the road.  You can only get a quote with these through their nominated brokers.  If you check their websites they will give a list of your nearest broker.  Good Luck.


----------



## xavier (14 Feb 2007)

Depending on your age I don't think the premium will be as bad as you imagine.

I met a person who I knew from my home town recently. He was having a pint in a local, with his car outside natch! We got chatting and over 2 pints he told me about how he'd lost his license due to a drink driving conviction. He'd gotten it back and was now paying 800 euro insurance. OK, it doubled from his pre drink drive conviction but still 800 euro is nothing.


----------



## Johno (14 Feb 2007)

If you were insured when you were stopped for DD, contact them and they will quote you.

You should also try the following companies but you need to go through a Insurance Broker.

St Paul Travelers  
ARB  
Europa General

Hope this helps


----------



## Ravima (14 Feb 2007)

whoever insured you pre conviction MUST quote for you.

To be honest, there used to be a standard 200% loading placed upon policies where the insured had such a conviction. however, with all the competition in the market now, it is not as severe.


----------



## RS2K (14 Feb 2007)

With all the convictions too


----------



## gianni (15 Feb 2007)

xavier said:


> .... but still 800 euro is nothing.


----------



## Violet Rose (15 Feb 2007)

how long are you put off the road and how many points to you get - reason i'm asking my husband was caught 2 weeks ago and was over the limit - he is appearing in court on 23 feb - his solicitor said he could prolong the appearance but we just want it over and done with - 

As he is named driver on my insurance will it affect it much?
Would like some sound advise as he needs the car for work and now I'd say that could be put on hold temporarily.....


----------



## SillyBoy (15 Feb 2007)

Thanks For all your advice guys , I will ring a those companies you so kindly suggest.

As for advice if you are facing a court appearence.........

You can all the info with regards to alcohol levels and lenght of bans & endorsments  on the goverment website . oasis .ie

You can also drag out the process by getting case adjourned etc. but all your doing is prolonging the enivitable , and at a cost .


----------



## KathScan (16 Feb 2007)

Violet Rose said:


> how long are you put off the road and how many points to you get - reason i'm asking my husband was caught 2 weeks ago and was over the limit - he is appearing in court on 23 feb - his solicitor said he could prolong the appearance but we just want it over and done with -
> 
> As he is named driver on my insurance will it affect it much?
> Would like some sound advise as he needs the car for work and now I'd say that could be put on hold temporarily.....


 
I heard of someone recently who was only put off the road for around 3 months. I was told this was because he was only barely over the limit.


----------

